

My MVP: Any feedback good/bad welcome - mysocialpromo
http://www.mysocialpromo.com/HowItWorks.aspx

======
delano
Congrats on the MVP.

I don't usually watch videos until I have an idea what the product is so I
kept scrolling and finally saw the "Easy as 1-2-3" graphic. That made a lot
more sense to me. I'd suggest putting that before the videos.

~~~
mysocialpromo
Great advice! Thanks

